# Dupont X-Tend lighter review wanted



## ju1c3r (May 14, 2004)

I had it with my colibri lighter... it died on me. I'm thinking of buying a dupont xtend torch lighter. Before i splurge my dough on a non-cigar product, I want to know how good (or bad) the product is. I'm wondering if the investment is worth it. If someone pays some good money for it, one expects for the product to last a LONG time. 

I am willing to dish out the dough.... IF it's worth the investment (lasts a long time, and doesn't crap out on me).

Your feedback is appreciated in advance.

Thanks.


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

i am currently on my 3rd one, and will continue to buy them as i accidently ruin them. used quite a few different lighters between what i've bought and what friends have, and i personally think it's the best lighter out there.
jimmy


----------



## bulldawg (Jan 22, 2005)

Got one for Christmas -- love it. Can't speak for the longevity yet, but it's the best lighter that I've ever used.


----------



## elliot (Mar 24, 2009)

ju1c3r said:


> I had it with my colibri lighter... it died on me. I'm thinking of buying a dupont xtend torch lighter. Before i splurge my dough on a non-cigar product, I want to know how good (or bad) the product is. I'm wondering if the investment is worth it. If someone pays some good money for it, one expects for the product to last a LONG time.
> 
> I am willing to dish out the dough.... IF it's worth the investment (lasts a long time, and doesn't crap out on me).
> 
> ...


I have a ST Dupont X-tend, i think i bought it 5 years ago, and my GOD, it is ridiculous how much i did not took care of it, you can't imagine. i bought other 3 other lighters since, 1 blazer, and 2 colibris, and they are no match to this one. I only use my colibri with 2 flames to light my cigar (faster) and then i go on with my X-tend, but usually, i only use my X-tend, seriously, i cant believe it will stop working considering the abusive use i had with. really worth the money


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

The X-Tend is a great lighter. A little pricey, but a good lighter. I have one and it works great. I still use my Lotus lighter more.


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I asked to see one in my local cigar lounge and it won't work (light) for several times.


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

I've been using this recently and it's pretty damn good for under $3 shipped. It holds a ton of fuel.










DealExtreme: $2.78 Jet 1300-C Butane Lighter


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Best lighter I've ever used. Had mine for about 2 years and if I lost it or broke it I'd buy another in a heart beat.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

One of my Xtends is seven years old and the other is five. One lights first time every time and the other needs to be cleaned. Best lighter for the money.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Bought 1 from Cigarmony 2 years ago and this its a GREAT lighter.

It lights at every click. Great flame, doesn't use an excessive amount of fuel - use the good stuff. It has a great feature so that if its not up right it won't light saving you from having it so off in your pocket accidentially! Plus it looks great worthevery cent.

Now the bad news its priceyish. I keep mine in the home office as I love it so much I would be sad if I lost it - also the thought of replacing it makes my cigar budget sad.

So final verdict if you want a great lighter that looks sharp go for it. It you want a great lighter to take to herfs and leave in your glove box this is still your man if you have the dough but I carry a Blazer PB-7 for the rough work - as it cheaper as effective but doesn't have the look or the great feel in your hand.


----------



## Cisco Kid H2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bought mine about six years ago. Do not use it alot. I have an Xikar lighter triple flame that is awesome, has the window to see the fuel level. Holds up well in windy conditions. I play alot of golf.


----------

